# Silber effekt?



## serbulent (10. August 2002)

Wie kann ich denn ein Silber effekt machen??


----------



## foxx21 (10. August 2002)

:RTFM:

googlen

--------------------------  :-( :-( 


wenns probleme bei dem gefunden tutorial gibt melden

klar?


----------



## fusseL (10. August 2002)

lol ohje... suchen hilft echt serbluent versuchs mal is ganz einfach  

versuchs mal 

hier 

da gibts auch schöne silber effekte...und wenne dann da was nicht verstehst..kannst ja fragen wie foxx21 schon sagte


----------



## serbulent (11. August 2002)

Habs gesucht hier in Forum, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## kasi (11. August 2002)

Schau mal hier:
hier 
Is zwar auf Englisch, da hast du aber mehr Auswahl


----------



## Nino (11. August 2002)

@serbulent

Vielleicht wäre es besser, wenn du sagen würdest, was für einen "Silber effekt" du brauchst =)


----------



## nanda (11. August 2002)

@kasi
klasse link (unverständlicher weise noch nicht gekannt ;-))

die tuts sind, wie soll ich sagen, ... mit viel liebe gemacht, für noobs leicht nachzuvollziehen und liefern auch für experts noch ein paar anregungen.


----------

